# Urgent - Heat Transfer Vinyl Supplier in or Near San Antonio, TX



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I need to order some burnt orange heat press vinyl and I need to get it from someone in the San Antonio, TX area or surrounding areas. I have to have it by tomorrow. 

I don't want to have to pay my regular supplier to ship it overnight from out of state.

Please let me know if you know of any suppliers in this area.

Thank you so much!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

never mind, found one. i just had to find the right combination of words to use in my google search 

but if you know of any and would like to share, that would be great for furture reference.


----------



## cnoriega (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi there, I was wondering if you found a local heat transfer vinyl supplier in San Antonio. I'm in the situation you;re in (except I need white) and was wondering what you used in Google to find them. I keep getting the national guys and I'm afraid I'll miss the urgent deadline. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Herweck's in San Antonio, downtown on Broadway. Their website for heat press vinyl is Texas Fine Art Supplies Store Screen Printing Thermoflex Easel.


----------

